# chat tonight?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Is there a chat on for tonight, I seem to be having trouble getting in, hope to see some of you there, if I manage to get in that is.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

I plan to be there if I can get in! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

I've been trying for more than a half hour but I still can't get in, I'm really disappointed, its the first time in weeks that I had some time to myself, but I give up, I wore myself out with the effort. I hope everyone has a good night.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

chat is going on as we speak--come join us! lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sorry! Missed it again. Dah....... I'm sure not in the swing of things and with the Labor Day Holiday, my time and day "clock" has been confused, big time!!!!! One of these weeks I'll get it straight. Would have been so good to talk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

I simply couldn't get in. Although I had already registered it seems I had to await an email with further instructions, but the email never came. I contacted them 3 times and waited all week, still nothing. Any advice to help me get into the next chat?Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Lori Ann,I posted this earlier on another thread. Am repeating it, in case you did not see it. Hope this helps. Are you sure that you have registered with Yahoo. Did you get confirmation of that? Is it just the confirmation of joining the Yahoo IBS Club that you don't have? You may have to re-register there. Anyway, hope this helps:=====================================These instructions were kindly posted by JeanG over on the IBS board about how to get into the chat room. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/010963.html =============================calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Hi Calida,The whole thing is a bit weird really, I did register about 2 weeks ago. When I get to the pg where you enter the chatroom, my user name is there, my email and hidden password, but when I click on "enter" it comes up and tells me that I am a guest and that I must wait for am email which will give me instructions on how to enter, so I click on "send email" and still nothing, it tells me "check you email address" I did, it was fine. I reregistered twice and got the same sequence of events. I'm lost.Thanks for the link,I will give it a try.Lori Ann


----------

